# Liquid Soap Help Needed



## Adiach (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi,really  need help on liquid soap making, I have attempted it several times and after I dilute it,my soap solidifies in the bottle . It will trace, turn Apple pudding like then turn chalk white instead of translucent. And when I dilute it solidifies at room temperature.
Shea butter 100g
Palm kernel oil 100g
Olive oil 50g
Coconut oil 50g
Castor oil 50g
KOH 78g
Water 133g
View attachment 48616

View attachment 48616

View attachment 48617


----------



## lsg (Aug 14, 2020)

I use coconut oil, palm oil and Castor oil in my liquid soap recipe.  I also use the glycerin liquid soap method.  You might try that.  Are you cooking your paste or are you using the cold process liquid soap method?


----------



## Adiach (Aug 14, 2020)

lsg said:


> I use coconut oil, palm oil and Castor oil in my liquid soap recipe.  I also use the glycerin liquid soap method.  You might try that.  Are you cooking your paste or are you using the cold process liquid soap method?


Thanks for the reply, am actually cooking the paste,I sometimes cook for 3 hours


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 14, 2020)

Welcome, Adiach! 

The shea butter and the palm kernel oil in your recipe are the two ingredients that are causing your liquid soap to finish out more on the white/opaque side rather than the clear or translucent side (it's because of the high stearic acid content present in those two fats). If you want more of a clear or a translucent liquid soap, you need to use more of the olive, coconut and castor, and less of the shea and palm kernel oil. 

Regarding the soap solidifying at room temp: Using more water when diluting the paste will take care of that problem. When adding more water, add it in small increments at a time until your soap is able to stay liquid at room temp, and then write that amount of water down for next time. 

Also- it could be that adding that extra dilution water will help to make the soap less chalky white.


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 14, 2020)

Check out this thread:
WHAT TO EXPECT FROM VARIOUS OILS IN LS
_*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-to-expect-from-various-oils-in-ls.62864/*_

Also, this is a good site to learn the basics of making liquid soap:
_*http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/search/label/tutorial*_


----------



## Susie (Aug 15, 2020)

There is no need to ever cook soap, ever, much less 3 hours.  You will never get clear soap from that recipe.  Lots of us just get a soap to full emulsification and walk away.  No cooking, ever.  I melt my oils until they are clear, mix the KOH and water, put the two mixtures together and stick blend until they stay together.  Put a lid on it, and walk away.  I usually clean up my kitchen, about 20-30 minutes, then it is gelled and I start dilution.  I can do the whole process in 3 hours, including dilution and bottling.


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 16, 2020)

Susie said:


> There is no need to ever cook soap, ever, much less 3 hours.  You will never get clear soap from that recipe.  Lots of us just get a soap to full emulsification and walk away.  No cooking, ever.  I melt my oils until they are clear, mix the KOH and water, put the two mixtures together and stick blend until they stay together.  Put a lid on it, and walk away.  I usually clean up my kitchen, about 20-30 minutes, then it is gelled and I start dilution.  I can do the whole process in 3 hours, including dilution and bottling.


That's exactly how I make liquid soap.  It's called CPLS - there's a FB group on this and it is very helpful.


----------

